# Has anyone hooked up an Xbox in a Spec?



## [email protected]$$-cracka (Dec 28, 2004)

I am getting ready to disassemble the interior of my car, put down a layer of Fatmat, and throw in a tv screen and an Xbox. I picked up a modified xbox that can store about 30 games and 10,000 songs with no discs :thumbup: My question is concerning how well the Xbox takes the vibration from everyday driving. Anyone done this yet?


----------



## Cavi Mike (Dec 25, 2004)

Tons of people put game systems in their cars, my friend had a PS2 in his car for years and it worked fine.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It should be alright... Once a game is loaded the CD's are rarely used anyways... But with a HDD they can take a beating... You'll be alright.


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

technically the HD will take alot more abuse (WHILE ITS NOT SPINNING) then a cd or dvd drive. 

are you planning on playing while you're driving?


if the hard drive is on while the car is in motion, it will decrease the life of the drive PERIOD.



but it'd be a slick setup. 

where are you looking at putting the xbox?


----------



## [email protected]$$-cracka (Dec 28, 2004)

Dav5049915 said:


> technically the HD will take alot more abuse (WHILE ITS NOT SPINNING) then a cd or dvd drive.
> 
> are you planning on playing while you're driving?
> 
> ...







I have kids, so it would mainly be used while the car is in motion on long trips. I haven't decided on a definite location yet, but I am leaning towards a wireless controller and mounting the xbox in the trunk. :cheers:


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

you may run into interferance issues with the signal having to travel through the seat, and what if they want to switch games while driving? Are you going to pull over on the freeway to switch games for them?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ he is using the integrated HD. you could devise a way to soften the "blows" to the x-box. like instead of munting it directly to the trunks floor put a piece of 1 inch think (hard to medium desity) foam under it so it will absorb the shocks alittle more.


----------



## [email protected]$$-cracka (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks! I wonder if I could get some of those Dr. Scholl's shoe inserts and my xbox could be Gellin'. Serioiusly, I'll bet that should soften the bumps.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

no i dont think that would be enough, go to joe ann's fabrics or any upoltry shop and buy 1 inch thick upholstry foam (used as a padding for chairs and what not) then make some sort of box around it to make it look good and that foam should be perfect. just make sure the foam is firm enough to hold the weight of the x-box but not to firm to where it will still shack rattle and roll the thing around..............kinda like picking a good suspention for your car lol


----------



## todd2003 (Feb 3, 2005)

the way i did mine was i took the xbox apart and rubber mounted in a case and used a 60 gig laptop harddrive cause it can take more beating.have six kids.lol dont know what id do without an xbox in the van :thumbup:


----------

